# Royal Engagement



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

At last , Harry and Meghan have announced their engagement. Yay!

Wishing them every happiness .


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I think this is a good place to insert my favourite Family Guy clip.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> At last , Harry and Meghan have announced their engagement. Yay!
> 
> Wishing them every happiness .


Likewise, I posted on here a couple of weeks back, words to the effect that my money was on them getting engaged before the end of the month was out


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I think this is a good place to insert my favourite Family Guy clip.


There's no link . I love Family guy .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Remember Williams wedding ? Fantastic.

The T mobile ad !


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> There's no link . I love Family guy .


Here you go.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wishing them every happiness in the world.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Here you go.


Oh I thought it was going to be a funny one like Homer dressed as a bride . :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy for them and I like Harry, but not interested in the hype that will no doubt surround them now.

Actually feel sorry for them for that.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Lurcherlad I hope they will be able to lead a bit more of a normal life than William and kate.
I imagine Meghan is used to the attention of the media etc but I think perhaps they would be happier out of the limelight and settling in America. harry would have to get a job of course.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Happy for them and I like Harry, but not interested in the hype that will no doubt surround them now.
> 
> Actually feel sorry for them for that.


They know it's coming so....

If she wants to marry into the Royal Family then she should have the sense to think about what it actually means. And given what happened to his mother I hope he's talked to her about it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Will they have to invite Trump is what I want to know! Or will be a rent a celeb guest list like William and Kate?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Trump ! 

More info from the Evening Standard 
https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...tle-after-marrying-prince-harry-a3702491.html
She will be known as Her Royal Highness, Princess Henry of Wales.
They will live in a cottage though its Nottingham Cottage at Kensington palace.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I doubt very much they will invite Trump. Would you want him at your wedding? 

How can she be Princess of Wales? Charles is the Prince of Wales.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I wish them all the best.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> They know it's coming so....
> 
> If she wants to marry into the Royal Family then she should have the sense to think about what it actually means. And given what happened to his mother *I hope he's talked to her about it*.


Me too.:Jawdrop

Cos like, Diana was 36 when she was mur...muh...mer...when the Mercedes she was travelling in came to an abrupt and calamitous halt.
.....And Meghan is like 36 too.:Nailbiting


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm pleased Harry has found his someone special, hope they will be very happy together.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

He does look happy, don't know why it makes my eyes leak a bit, must be getting old 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42137179


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Trump !
> 
> More info from the Evening Standard
> https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...tle-after-marrying-prince-harry-a3702491.html
> ...


I thought she was going to be known as The Duchess of Sussex. Perhaps she will be lucky and get two titles


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't work out how she becomes a Princess of Wales.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I expect they will be duke and duchess something. William became duke of cambridge when married.
Harry is prince henry of wales.
William is prince willi
am of wales.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would be surprised if her title was Princess, as that title wasn't given to Kate Middleton.

As Wales is Harry's surname, I would assume her title wouldn't be of Wales, but simply Wales on the end.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I expect they will be duke and duchess something. William became duke of cambridge when married.
> Harry is prince henry of wales.
> William is prince willi
> am of wales.


I thought William and Harry are called William Wales and Henry Wales, not of Wales?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I think they get given a Duke and Duchess title but she’ll never be a princess in her own right. Like say the Princesses of Sweden are.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You have to be born a Princess to be called Princess First Name.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweety said:


> I thought William and Harry are called William Wales and Henry Wales, not of Wales?


I believe they use those names in real life but its not their official titles.
Their family surname is Windsor. 
Its rather confusing .


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

It seems the title Duke of Sussex is available so the Queen may make them the Duke and Duchess of Sussex. 

Her ‘official’ title would be Her Royal Highness Princess Henry of Wales.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> not interested in the hype that will no doubt surround them now


I just don't give a monkey's about any of this crap!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> I just don't give a monkey's about any of this crap!


Well, why don't you stay off the thread then?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

They don't have to use a surname either .


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Well, why don't you stay off the thread then?


Because I don't have anything better to do with my existence.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> Because I don't have anything better to do with my existence.


Apparently.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Because I don't have anything better to do with my existence.


you and me both .


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Apparently.


Apparently? You mean obviously.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> Apparently? You mean obviously.


No. I mean apparently.

It's apparent.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its a miserable world out there and life's a bitch , its just sometimes to enjoy and share someones else's happiness and excitement.
There wont be any more grand weddings like this until the next generation, George , Charlotte etc which is years off and I wont be here .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

One bloke who's heartbroken at the news .... (Mike Ross from Suits) 

The actor who plays him Tweeted -

*Patrick J Adams*‏Verified [email protected]*halfadams* 3h3 hours ago

She said she was just going out to get some milk... :Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> I just don't give a monkey's about any of this crap!


What about the bank holiday we're hoping for (well not me, I'm freelance) something for every tax payer then


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> Because I don't have anything better to do with my existence.


Well it's about time you did and stop spoiling a happy thread.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Can we keep it civil, please?

Not everyone is going to be happy with the news, and they have as much right to express their views as those of you who are happy with the news.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Trump !
> 
> More info from the Evening Standard
> https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...tle-after-marrying-prince-harry-a3702491.html
> ...


There is talk on our local news today that they could be buying a property in the village of Luckington, Wiltshire, which isn't too far away from Prince Charles' home Highgrove.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I believe they use those names in real life but its not their official titles.
> Their family surname is Windsor.
> Its rather confusing .


Yes, but that's not really their real name either is it?
Or am I mistaken?

But dont care what they call them, im thrilled they getting married anyway, and harry is my favourite price, he antics make him almost normal


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And for the record
I personally that megan speaks beautifully.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> Yes, but that's not really their real name either is it?
> Or am I mistaken?


No it's not. The real Windsor's live in Australia. Queenie stole that name because it sounds more English than Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.
So, in effect, that's I.D theft.:Jawdrop


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Carlo isn't Welsh either but that doesn't stop him.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zaros said:


> No it's not. The real Windsor's live in Australia. Queenie stole that name because it sounds more English than Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.
> So, in effect, that's I.D theft.:Jawdrop


Think it were her dad who stole it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Can we keep it civil, please?
> 
> Not everyone is going to be happy with the news, and they have as much right to express their views as those of you who are happy with the news.


Well let them start their own thread.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> Think it were her dad who stole it


Do you know what I find puzzling about the family? 

How they didn't like the prospect of Di marrying Do, cos like....well...well...you know, but Liz married a gormless Greek, so to speak:Wacky

And now Harry's marrying a yank.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Can we keep it civil, please?
> 
> Not everyone is going to be happy with the news, and they have as much right to express their views as those of you who are happy with the news.


Take them to the tower then and be off with their heads is what I say. Tis treason, treason I say


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Well let them start their own thread.


Why? It's on topic.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42138938

There are "no plans" for a bank holiday to mark the wedding of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle, Downing Street has said.

Boo hiss. Spoil sports.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Do you know what I find puzzling about the family?
> 
> How they didn't like the prospect of Di marrying Do, cos like....well...well...you know, but Liz married a gormless Greek, so to speak:Wacky
> 
> And now Harry's marrying a yank.


Think she's Canadian


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

No she's definitely American.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Liz married a gormless Greek


 He's Danish really though, well more than he is Greek at least LOL

*Prince* Philippos of Greece and Denmark


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

How times changed. The King had to abdicate because he wanted to marry an American divorcee and now Prince Harry is marrying one .


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

So pleased for my favourite prince, he deserves it and they are so in love xx


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> How times changed. The King had to abdicate because he wanted to marry an American divorcee and now Prince Harry is marrying one .


He was the king. The chances of Harry ever being king is so low, so I doubt they see a need to not let him marry her or abdicate his right to the throne. 
Atleast that's what I suspect.

Anyway, congrats to the couple.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

CRL said:


> He was the king. The chances of Harry ever being king is so low, so I doubt they see a need to not let him marry her or abdicate his right to the throne.
> Atleast that's what I suspect.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to the couple.


They wouldn't Princess Margaret marry Captain Peter Townsend and she was very unlikely to be queen.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Think she's Canadian


I read she was born/raised in Los Angeles, Ca.



Siskin said:


> No she's definitely American.


Is popcorn required here?



steveshanks said:


> He's Danish really though, well more than he is Greek at least LOL
> 
> *Prince* Philippos of Greece and Denmark


How many titles does a man want?

Envelopes addressed to him, must be really, really long.:Wacky


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

CRL said:


> He was the king. The chances of Harry ever being king is so low, so I doubt they see a need to not let him marry her or abdicate his right to the throne.
> At least that's what I suspect..


Prince Harry told me he was fairly disappointed that he's going to be one further removed from the throne...

I try to console him by reminding him; _'In reality if you consider the bigger picture, I think you should be more concerned that you're just a DNA test away from being cast out all together.'_


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I *read she was born/raised in Los Angeles, Ca.*
> 
> Is popcorn required here?
> 
> ...


My bad 

Someone was waffling about her on TV the other day but I only had one eye and ear open I confess, so probably they were talking about someone else at that point!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Good luck to them both, I wouldnt want to be her & I truly dont think she really knows what she's in for, Diana did n look what happened there, it will curb her acting career for sure, even tho she has apparently said she will give that up. 
She loves him & they both love dogs so they are an ok couple as far as I'mconcerned, and thank God it gives the papers & the news something to talk about other than Brexit!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope the papers won't be full of awful articles comparing her and the Duchess of Cambridge: their dress sense, their hair styles etc. I did spot one calling her (Meghan) 'the new Diana' (aaargh) which worried me a bit. They look happy so good luck to them both. I do think Harry is one of the 'better' Royals I have to say.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How about this one then @Bisbow?

MARKLE, Philip, dear. MEGHAN MARKLE! Harry's not marrying Angela Merkel!'


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> How about this one then @Bisbow?
> 
> MARKLE, Philip, dear. MEGHAN MARKLE! Harry's not marrying Angela Merkel!'


So you do read the dreadful Daily Mail


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> So you do read the dreadful Daily Mail


Sigh. I got that off twitter actually.

But as it happens I sometimes do read the mail to see what the latest hate & lies they are spreading. Same reason I will read any of the right wing gutter press.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

_(Quote from Bisbow removed by Mod. Reason: Quoted post removed)_

I would use your ignore button or ignore the posts because you are just feeding them 
I use mine and it makes it quicker to get through the threads .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, the engagement has been amply covered by the ITV and BBC news last night and this morning . 
Its caused much excitement around the world , it seems everyone loves Harry and wants him to be happy . 

i think it's a shame Meghan is giving up acting but perhaps she wants to deal with more serious issues . 
Dare i say it or is it to early to mention having children , they would make great parents.
More great grand children for the Queen .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

@Bisbow I'd recommend putting @noushka05 on ignore.

Noush: Please leave Brexit out of this.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> @Bisbow I'd recommend putting @noushka05 on ignore.
> 
> Noush: Please leave Brexit out of this.


Fair enough. Is this acceptable?

_As Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announce their engagement, the American actress shows how far she's willing to go to avoid the British press.








_


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Its wonderful news  and shows how much the royals have moved on. 

She's an american/canadian divorcee of mixed race that's had her body out on tv in 'Suits'...... even 20 years ago it wouldnt have been allowed ! 

Im glad Harry has found his love - must be hard growing up knowing you are the 'spare' and more recently living in the shadows of your brother, his wife and his children. 

Meghan is beautiful - very similar looking to Kate IMO.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> @Bisbow I'd recommend putting @noushka05 on ignore.
> 
> Noush: Please leave Brexit out of this.


Both you and kimthecat are right


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Its wonderful news  and shows how much the royals have moved on.
> 
> She's an american/canadian divorcee of mixed race that's had her body out on tv in 'Suits'...... even 20 years ago it wouldnt have been allowed !
> 
> .


 Prince andrew was madly in love with Koo Stark but there were nude photos of her so he couldn't marry her then he married Fergie. 

I must admit to loving her and Diana getting up to mischief , it livened the Royal Family up .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> But as it happens I sometimes do read the mail to see what the latest hate & lies they are spreading.


That's what they all say, @noushka05!! Just joking really.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Meghan is beautiful - very similar looking to Kate IMO


I think she looks very much indeed like Pippa Middleton.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

If there is a heaven Diana must be absolutely hysterical laughing at what Harry has done this time.. He always pushes the boundaries and his choice of marriage partner is priceless. I bet the Queen had to be given a sedative when she heard...An american divorcee ( just likeWallis Simpson) an Actress ( Koo Stark) and a person of mixed race, well that tops it all.. 
Good luck to him ..


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> My bad
> 
> Someone was waffling about her on TV the other day but I only had one eye and ear open I confess, so probably they were talking about someone else at that point!


She'd been living in Toronto because that's where they film Suits.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Take them to the tower then and be off with their heads is what I say. Tis treason, treason I say


I always wanted to be an executioner, sure I'm cut out to be one , whose head shall I chop off first


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

dorrit said:


> If there is a heaven Diana must be absolutely hysterical laughing at what Harry has done this time.. He always pushes the boundaries and his choice of marriage partner is priceless. I bet the Queen had to be given a sedative when she heard...An american divorcee ( just likeWallis Simpson) an Actress ( Koo Stark) and a person of mixed race, well that tops it all..
> Good luck to him ..


Yep, got to hand it to harry, he sure is his mummy"s boy. I enjoy reading of his antics.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Good luck to them both, I wouldnt want to be her & I truly dont think she really knows what she's in for, Diana did n look what happened there, it will curb her acting career for sure, even tho she has apparently said she will give that up.
> She loves him & they both love dogs so they are an ok couple as far as I'mconcerned, and thank God it gives the papers & the news something to talk about other than Brexit!


Think she indicated a while back she was giving up acting


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Sigh. I got that off twitter actually.
> 
> But as it happens I sometimes do read the mail to see what the latest hate & lies they are spreading. Same reason I will read any of the right wing gutter press.


Oh I read the mail too,, well at least the ones in the white envelopes I do providing they're not junk mail the brown ones are passed to Terry


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well im not going to let what anyone says spoil my thoughts on the royal wedding. I am chuffed to little mint balls couldn't be happier, I can't wait to go and choose my hat.
Those two young princess bring a breathe breath of fresh air to the monarchy.
Those boys connect with the public, and are liked worldwide, they are a National Treasure and we should be proud of them
So those of you who can't be happy about it just carry on being miserable see who cares
.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

DT said:


> Well im not going to let what anyone says spoil my thoughts on the royal wedding. I am chuffed to little mint balls couldn't be happier, I can't wait to go and choose my hat.
> Those two young princess bring a breathe breath of fresh air to the monarchy.
> Those boys connect with the public, and are liked worldwide, they are a National Treasure and we should be proud of them
> So those of you who can't be happy about it just carry on being miserable see who cares
> .


Could not have put it better myself

Agree with every word


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> Well im not going to let what anyone says spoil my thoughts on the royal wedding. I am chuffed to little mint balls couldn't be happier, I can't wait to go and choose my hat.
> Those two young princess bring a breathe breath of fresh air to the monarchy.
> Those boys connect with the public, and are liked worldwide, they are a National Treasure and we should be proud of them
> So those of you who can't be happy about it just carry on being miserable see who cares
> .


I'm not miserable about it - Its just another couple getting married to me. No big deal. Some people on here seem more excited for them than I was for my own wedding:Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I'm not miserable about it - Its just another couple getting married to me. No big deal. Some people on here seem more excited for them than I was for my own wedding:Hilarious


Whereas, I'm far more interested in the divorce.

Divorces are always so much more intriguing.:Smuggrin


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> I'm not miserable about it - Its just another couple getting married to me. No big deal. Some people on here seem more excited for them than I was for my own wedding:Hilarious


Maybe a lot of people were excited about your wedding noush, I know I was my daughters
Miserable might not be the correct word, but some of us are happy for them, some courldnt give a fiddle


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Whereas, I'm far more interested in the divorce.
> 
> Divorces are always so much more intriguing.:Smuggrin


You mean saucier


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> You mean saucier


Nah! I'm not interested in the seedy.....the sinister however :Woot


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Whereas, I'm far more interested in the divorce.
> 
> Divorces are always so much more intriguing.:Smuggrin


They'll probably make her sign a confidentiality contract - if she breaks it, it'll be off to the tower with her!



DT said:


> Maybe a lot of people were excited about your wedding noush, I know I was my daughters
> Miserable might not be the correct word, but some of us are happy for them, some courldnt give a fiddle


It was VERY low key DT:Hilarious I know my family & friends were happy for me (though hardly any were invited lmao) & my Mum always said of my hubby - he was like her own  She loved him.

I was only posting jokes on here you know? I never said anything bad about said couple. I'm really hoping Megan is a big animal lover who will curb Harry's blood lust, then I'll be _ecstatic_ about the marriage lol.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> They'll probably make her sign a confidentiality contract - if she breaks it, it'll be off to the tower with her!


The tower is nothing more than tourist attraction now, Noush' it hasn't accommodated any infamous short stay residents for years. But maybe, just maybe, if push comes to shoving someone under a truck and not being able to get away with it, it may well see its first guest since the Kray twins.

I bet she's already developed a fear of tunnels. :Nailbiting


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope it will be televised.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I hope it will be televised.


Means Kate will have dropped her sprog by then and be over the worst of giving birth


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmmm not really liking “The Royal Family will pay for the wedding”. Why do they need to even say that - Meghan’s parents must be a bit miffed at that comment, I know I would be !


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Just to let the British public know that we aren't paying for it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Just to let the British public know that we aren't paying for it.


Maybe but if so they could have phrased it differently, like "the wedding will not be paid for out of public funds" which then doesn't say if it's the royals or part Meghan's family.

I think the way they've said it sounds bad .... and as a parent, I'd not be happy if my daughters future in laws announced that, regardless of if they are royals or not!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I really don't care who pays for it as long as it's not me. Besides, don't most couples pay for their own wedding these days? Especially when they are in their 30s.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Is it me or did Meghan look as if she is with child when she posed for the photo at the end of their announcement outside Kensington palace? X


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Is it me or did Meghan look as if she is with child when she posed for the photo at the end of their announcement outside Kensington palace? X


I thought so too very briefly then thought no, they would be getting married earlier than May if that were the case. Think perhaps it was the tie belt on the coat made her look pregnant.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Maybe but if so they could have phrased it differently, like "the wedding will not be paid for out of public funds" which then doesn't say if it's the royals or part Meghan's family.
> 
> I think the way they've said it sounds bad .... and as a parent, I'd not be happy if my daughters future in laws announced that, regardless of if they are royals or not!


I'm not convinced that is an actual press release from the palace.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought so too very briefly then thought no, they would be getting married earlier than May if that were the case. Think perhaps it was the tie belt on the coat made her look pregnant.


Yea I though exactly that too if it was that she was pregnant and then told myself it's probably the belt lol but the more I see that pic the more I see a hint of a bump lol xx

I don't think she'd walk down the aisle 7/8 months gone tho lol xx


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ick


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Is it not possible that she is on a period? Or due one very soon? A lot of women get a little bloated at that time.


Could very well be and your right every chance but can't say I looked at her and thought Her tummy is bloated I wonder if she on her period lol more a case of is that a hint of a baby bump ran thru my mind lol xx


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah well....... not much to say about that. I don't know why we are even discussing it. It's none of our business until it actually happens.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Yeah well....... not much to say about that. I don't know why we are even discussing it. It's none of our business until it actually happens.


Chill out it wasn't a criticism just an honest observation


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm perfectly chilled thank you. Just an observation that it's none of our business.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I'm perfectly chilled thank you. Just an observation that it's none of our business.[/QUOTE


They will make it our business like every other royal baby and royal wedding


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Yeah well....... not much to say about that. I don't know why we are even discussing it. It's none of our business until it actually happens.


In which case the engagement is none of our business either. I think we are allowed to talk about what we thought, lots of things we talk about are not officially any of our business but we still talk about them


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> They will make it our business like every other royal baby and royal wedding


When it actually happens, like I said.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> In which case the engagement is none of our business either. I think we are allowed to talk about what we thought, lots of things we talk about are not officially any of our business but we still talk about them


Definitely I couldn't agree more. They didn't have to make the wedding put businesss if that's the case but they did. Just like the pregnancies and arrivals of the royal babies but they announced those too and made it our business xx


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> In which case the engagement is none of our business either. I think we are allowed to talk about what we thought, lots of things we talk about are not officially any of our business but we still talk about them


I'm just not comfortable with talking about her like this. I find it icky. In which case, I will leave you all to it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So looking at her and wondering if her tummy is bloated coz of a period or being due a period isn't icky???


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ick


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Not even as if I slated her just made an honest observation and asked if it was me or did anyone else see the hint of a bump?

Wasn't being personal referring to her personal appearance xx


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I bet you read Heat magazine, don't you?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I bet you read Heat magazine, don't you?


?? Coz tr magazine I read is relevant to the thread lol


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's relevant cos it's read by people who like gossip about total strangers that's none of their business.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Enough conjecture, back on topic please !


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oops  Sorry @SusieRainbow  xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm not convinced that is an actual press release from the palace.


It's on Kensington Palace twitter page


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> It's relevant cos it's read by people who like gossip about total strangers that's none of their business.


But..... but.....oh.......but.... wait, you are happy to discuss Mr Kevin Spacey, and others, based on hearsay and no evidence. That's for more damming and judgemental and certainly no less gossiping than if Miss Markle may or may not be expecting. Just saying.

Good luck to them if she does walk down the isle pregnant. Good luck to them as well if she isn't.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> But..... but.....oh.......but.... wait, you are happy to discuss Mr Kevin Spacey, and others, based on hearsay and no evidence. That's for more damming and judgemental and certainly no less gossiping than if Miss Markle may or may not be expecting. Just saying.
> 
> Good luck to them if she does walk down the isle pregnant. Good luck to them as well if she isn't.


Funnily enough up until today when they have reported it would be in Windsor it is all pretty much speculation and all of us here are speculating coz none of us know the finer details and we will continue to guess and gossip over the details until it happens coz none of us know lol xx

The only details we know for sure are the details they have actually announced and made public - the rest is guess work lol xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Think she's Canadian


Think she worked in Canada but is American.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> But..... but.....oh.......but.... wait, you are happy to discuss Mr Kevin Spacey, and others, based on hearsay and no evidence. That's for more damming and judgemental and certainly no less gossiping than if Miss Markle may or may not be expecting. Just saying.


 If you really can't tell the difference I feel sorry for you.

And Kevin Spacey admitted it so it wasn't gossip. And that's the last I'm saying as a Mod has already asked we get back on topic.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> I'm not miserable about it


Nor am I: if people are happy about it then great. TBH I'm not sufficiently_ interested_ in it (or royal babies being born) to become miserable. It does not affect me at all.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> I don't think she'd walk down the aisle 7/8 months gone tho lol xx


In a wedding dress by Mothercare? Hahahaha!! Hey maybe I WILL watch after all.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> They'll probably make her sign a confidentiality contract - if she breaks it, it'll be off to the tower with her!
> 
> It was VERY low key DT:Hilarious I know my family & friends were happy for me (though hardly any were invited lmao) & my Mum always said of my hubby - he was like her own  She loved him.
> 
> I was only posting jokes on here you know? I never said anything bad about said couple. I'm really hoping Megan is a big animal lover who will curb Harry's blood lust, then I'll be _ecstatic_ about the marriage lol.


Duh, xxxxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OK: I missed something. Where has someone read that she is pregnant? I've not heard anything or read it; only here on PF!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Calvine said:


> In a wedding dress by Mothercare? Hahahaha!! Hey maybe I WILL watch after all.


Lol.

No doubt she's gonna look out of this world just like Kate. I'll probably watch it but just coz like Williams wedding there was so much hype it'll be hard not to watch lol plus curiosity would've got them better of me anyway lol xx

Can't say what they do really affects my life either and if it wasn't for their very public announcement for us to all know about it, I Would've been oblivious but if they wish to get married then great  or have babies - happy for them xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Calvine said:


> OK: I missed something. Where has someone read that she is pregnant? I've not heard anything or read it; only here on PF!


It was me I let that firework off Calvine . I haven't read it just that I said when she posed outside Kensington Palace yesterday I wondered if there was a hint of a baby bump xx


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Nor am I: if people are happy about it then great. TBH I'm not sufficiently_ interested_ in it (or royal babies being born) to become miserable. It does not affect me at all.


Exactly the same here. If you enjoy and look forward to it I'm happy for you. Personally I don't really care and care less if she's pregnant or not. But I do appreciate very many people do and I don't feel the need to be negative about it just because it's not "my thing". I do also appreciate first hand it's good for the country and many of the countries businesses.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> Exactly the same here. If you enjoy and look forward to it I'm happy for you. Personally I don't really care and care less if she's pregnant or not. But I do appreciate very many people do and I don't feel the need to be negative about it just because it's not "my thing". I do also appreciate first hand it's good for the country and many of the countries businesses.


According to Evening Standard, it will bring in something like £100 million to London.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Calvine said:


> OK: I missed something. Where has someone read that she is pregnant? I've not heard anything or read it; only here on PF!


duh! What you like? you know petforum they make it up as they go along


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> Exactly the same here. If you enjoy and look forward to it I'm happy for you. Personally I don't really care and care less if she's pregnant or not. But I do appreciate very many people do and I don't feel the need to be negative about it just because it's not "my thing". I do also appreciate first hand it's good for the country and many of the countries businesses.


In total agreement yet again


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> It's relevant cos it's read by people who like gossip about total strangers that's none of their business.


Which is exactly what you have been doing on this thread.

You speculating about whether she may be menstruating or not isn't gossip?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> Chill out it wasn't a criticism just an honest observation


The belt on the coat seemed high up . . . but it was such a cold day maybe she'd tied it really tight to keep warm.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

DT said:


> duh! What you like? you know petforum they make it up as I go along


Sorry for the confusion all - would just like to make clear that IT HAS NOT BEEN REPORTED THAT MS MEGHAN MARKLE IS PREGNANT

That has come from an unreliable source (ME) and was purely gossip lol xx


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

DT said:


> Lol don't you mean it takes the Minds of some off brexit


******BREXIT ALERT********BREXIT ALERT******


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> Sorry for the confusion all - would just like to make clear that IT HAS NOT BEEN REPORTED THAT MS MEGHAN MARKLE IS PREGNANT
> 
> That has come from an unreliable source (ME) and was purely gossip lol xx


Oh! Don't you go doing a Downer on yourself. I'm sure you're as reliable as the sun or the mail or the Express or the telegraph or goblin. Opps, I meant noush xxxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> ******BREXIT ALERT********BREXIT ALERT******


Hey watch it I've got a clean bill of elf there's plenty of Fight left in me tonight


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

DT said:


> Oh! Don't you go doing a Downer on yourself. I'm sure you're as reliable as the sun or the mail or the Express or the telegraph or goblin




Yea too right lol xx


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

DT said:


> Hey watch it I've got a clean bill of elf there's plenty of Fight left in me tonight


I'll pass the batton as apparently my quota has been depleted


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, ah! No mentioning the B word.  Any post mentioning it is being deleted.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyway, my Prince Charming is engaged I'm thrilled if she's pregnant I couldnt care less just goes to show he,s pretty normal just a hot blooded male that's all , you all forgot what it's like to be young did your other halves never try on before they got a ring on your finger. Shame on me I'm on unmarried 30 years and we never got to the church. Oppz


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Ah, ah! No mentioning the B word.  Any post mentioning it is, are being deleted.


B for bambino word or the other B word? Xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> B for bambino word or the other B word? Xx


The B word?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> B for bambino word or the other B word? Xx


Not the bambino - that is O.K. .


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

DT said:


> Anyway, my Prince Charming is engaged I'm thrilled if she's pregnant I couldnt care less just goes to show he,s pretty normal just a hot blooded male that's all , you all forgot what it's like to be young did your other halves never try on before they got a ring on your finger. Shame on me I'm on unmarried 30 years and we never got to the church. Oppz


Oh my :-/ lol. I wasn't criticising, I just thought out aloud and said what I thought I had seen lol.

I'm in the unmarried mother club too lol xx


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> B for bambino word or the other B word? Xx


You suggesting illegitimate royals?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Not the bambino - that is O.K. .





Dr Pepper said:


> I'll pass the batton as apparently my quota has been depleted


You need to use stars
Baton
Becomes
B#ton
and their software is outdated


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> You suggesting illegitimate royals?


I did yes but it was gossip only lol. Not official reports  xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

DT said:


> So I think I'll go and lay a bet there will be a royal baby before brexit


I'd put 20 quid on that one too lol xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> I'd put 20 quid on that one too lol xx


Ill donate any winnings to charity seriously


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

DT said:


> Ill donate any winnings to charity seriously


Perhaps one of the ones which Harry or Meghan are patrons of lol xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> Perhaps one of the ones which Harry or Meghan are patrons of lol xx


Only do animal charities dr
Apart that is from the local air ambulance I've not had the heart to give that up yet. But it is next for the Chop


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

DT said:


> Only do animal charities dr


Nowt wrong with that - even better I say lol x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

The newspapers wouldn't know if they were on their heads or their jacksies


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Snitch


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I could do a bit as a royal correspondent if that would be of any help lol xx


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

DT said:


> Snitch


:Hilarious They are taking it seriously :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread is heading for closure.

Keep it on topic.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> This thread is heading for closure.
> 
> Keep it on topic.


No need for that, it's a bit of fun and no forum rules have been broken.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

So ! who do you think will be bridesmaids. My guess is Charlotte and maybe Kate ?
I don't know who Meghan's friends are but Serena Williams was mentioned .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> No need for that, it's a bit of fun and no forum rules have been broken.


Can't have one rule for @noushka05 and another for you and DT. You've been warned repeatedly to leave Brexit off this thread and have decided to ignore them. That, I would count as trolling.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> I'm just not comfortable with talking about her like this. I find it icky. In which case, I will leave you all to it.


Thats OK we don't all like the same things but we did only mention in passing that it occurred to both of us but was probably more the way her coat was tied. You actually made it into a much bigger issue than it was.



Mirandashell said:


> I bet you read Heat magazine, don't you?


Ouch that is below the belt. I mentioned I thought she "might be" too and I certainly don't read Heat magazine or any other magazine unless its about vegan cooking or history. I'm also a royalist through and through (despite the fact that most of them hunt :Grumpy).



DT said:


> Anyway, my Prince Charming is engaged I'm thrilled if she's pregnant I couldnt care less just goes to show he,s pretty normal just a hot blooded male that's all , you all forgot what it's like to be young did your other halves never try on before they got a ring on your finger. Shame on me I'm on unmarried 30 years and we never got to the church. Oppz


We weren't judging or being nasty DT, we just mentioned that at the press conference we noticed a bump and wondered briefly if she was.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Can't have one rule for @noushka05 and another for you and DT. You've been warned repeatedly to leave Brexit off this thread and have decided to ignore them. That, I would count as trolling.


Agreed.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> It's on Kensington Palace twitter page


Oh OK, its worded a bit strangely so I thought it might have been a fake.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone else going to miss her in Suits? Although there wasn't much more they could do with Mike's storyline, so I guess they will have to get married and sail off in to the sunset to be happy ever after.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> Can't have one rule for @noushka05 and another for you and DT. You've been warned repeatedly to leave Brexit off this thread and have decided to ignore them. That, I would count as trolling.


I haven't been involved in this thread, just wondered why this thread has the B word banned and not all the millions of others where it isn't the initial subject matter? Just asking of course.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The last thread I started about the Royals was closed . Please don't get this one closed as well .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I haven't been involved in this thread, just wondered why this thread has the B word banned and not all the millions of others where it isn't the initial subject matter? Just asking of course.


Because in this case, members started to kick up a fuss about it and make it personal.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> Because in this case, members started to kick up a fuss about it and make it personal.


Ah, ok. Not read the whole thread so thanks for that.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Calvine said:


> I hope the papers won't be full of awful articles comparing her and the Duchess of Cambridge: their dress sense, their hair styles etc


I'm sure Private Eye will just laugh at the muppets.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> My guess is Charlotte and maybe Kate ?


I'd have thought so too; but I seem to remember that Kate wasn't bridesmaid for her sister in case it drew attention away from the bride? Though I imagine William would be best man as he and Harry seem very close.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm sure Private Eye will just laugh at the muppets.


They come up with really funny front pages, they'll go to town on this .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I'd have thought so too; but I seem to remember that Kate wasn't bridesmaid for her sister in case it drew attention away from the bride? Though I imagine William would be best man as he and Harry seem very close.


If I were kate, I would had been bridesmaid to Pippa , revenge for Pippa's bum being the focus of attention at _her _wedding.
She does have a nice bum though !


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> If I were kate, I would had been bridesmaid to Pippa , revenge for Pippa's bum being the focus of attention at _her _wedding.
> She does have a nice bum though !


A body to die for lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Also looked amazeballs for her own wedding. Two very beautiful elegant girls. Meghan is too I think x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> She does have a nice bum though !


She did look pretty in that dress didn't she. It was lovely (nicer than Kate's I thought).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> Two very beautiful elegant girls


They take after their mother, both of them.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

dorrit said:


> If there is a heaven Diana must be absolutely hysterical laughing at what Harry has done this time.. He always pushes the boundaries and his choice of marriage partner is priceless. I bet the Queen had to be given a sedative when she heard...An american divorcee ( just likeWallis Simpson) an Actress ( Koo Stark) and a person of mixed race, well that tops it all..
> Good luck to him ..


Don't forget she's a Roman Catholic too.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Sacremist said:


> Don't forget she's a Roman Catholic too.


She's being baptised and converting to CofE before wedding isn't she? Xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Don't forget she's a Roman Catholic too.


I read she's going to be baptised into the Church of England before the wedding.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I read she's going to be baptised into the Church of England before the wedding.


Yea I saw that on the news tonight. I wasn't imagining that one lol xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, I have read that she is going to be baptised into the Church of England, but how long has it been since a member of the royal family married a Roman Catholic? I'm not sure how much further from tradition Harry could have gone apart from marrying a man.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Sacremist Princess Michael ?
The Duchess of Kent converted to Catholicism later in life .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Yes, I have read that she is going to be baptised into the Church of England, but how long has it been since a member of the royal family married a Roman Catholic? I'm not sure how much further from tradition Harry could have gone apart from marrying a man.


Hahahaha! Not sure, but thought Camilla was a Catholic too (before she married PoW?).


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> @Sacremist Princess Michael ?


Was she? I didn't know that, they are less stuffy than I thought.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> @Sacremist Princess Michael ?


What about her . . . was she a Catholic or are you saying that if she was called Michael she must have been a bloke?:Hilarious


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Hahahaha! Not sure, but thought Camilla was a Catholic too (before she married PoW?).


I didn't realise she was Catholic too. They had better be careful or we will be having another Reformation with all these Catholics creeping into their blood line. LOL!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Think it's shame she has to leave one of her dogs behind (with friends) in Canada. Too old to fly. Not condemning her for it as life is complicated but I'd choose my dog over a prince any day.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Was she? I didn't know that, they are less stuffy than I thought.


 According to Wiki she was also divorced .


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

picaresque said:


> Think it's shame she has to leave one of her dogs behind (with friends) in Canada. Too old to fly. Not condemning her for it as life is complicated but I'd choose my dog over a prince any day.


Awww! How sad. Poor dog must be missing her. Maybe its poorly.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> I didn't realise she was Catholic too. They had better be careful or we will be having another Reformation with all these Catholics creeping into their blood line. LOL!


Reformation? Lord, I read your post quickly and I thought it said Referendum . . . phew!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> What about her . . . was she a Catholic or are you saying that if she was called Michael she must have been a bloke?:Hilarious


 Her real name is princess Pushy


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> According to Wiki she was also divorced .


Yeap:

A commoner
mixed race
divorced
American
Roman Catholic


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Reformation? Lord, I read your post quickly and I thought it said Referendum . . . phew!


I avoid words like Referendum. It gives me hives.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Poor dog must be missing her.


]

The other dog is here, so poor old thing won't even have his doggy friend.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Yeap:
> 
> A commoner
> mixed race
> ...


 Sorry I meant Princess Michael was divorced . She married prince Michael of kent in 1978 so that was still quite shocking at the time .


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Sorry I meant Princess Michael was divorced . She married prince Michael of kent in 1978 so that was still quite shocking at the time .


Oh right! I must admit, I don't know a great deal about the Kents.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> Hahahaha! Not sure, but thought Camilla was a Catholic too (before she married PoW?).


 Apparently Camilla wasn't Catholic but her ex husband was.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Peter Phillips married a roman catholic, I think she converted to CofE before marriage, at the time of their marriage he would have been barred from the succession under the 1701 Act of settlement (or some Act or other) the Act was amended a few years back so even if Meghan didn`t convert Harry would still be in the line of succession.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

So not as many Catholics as we first thought, then. That's lucky, I'm not sure the walls of modern houses are thick enough to have Vicar holes.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Yeap:
> 
> A commoner *YES*
> mixed race *YES*
> ...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Prince *Michael* is a first cousin of *Queen* Elizabeth II. ... Since the Act of Settlement 1701 prohibited anyone who married a Roman Catholic from succeeding to the throne, Prince *Michael of Kent* (at that time, 15th in the line of succession) forfeited his succession rights upon marrying Marie Christine (ie Princess Michael).

It seems that they were quite strict about it back then. They were also very strict about divorce, but of course Margaret was divorced (after not being allowed to marry a divorced man), and Charles, Anne and Andrew are all divorced now . . . .think Edward is still married.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

No, she is a Roman Catholic but none practicing. It says on the news that she is converting to CofE.

http://people.com/royals/meghan-markle-baptized-church-of-england-before-wedding-prince-harry/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> No, she is a Roman Catholic but none practicing. It says on the news that she is converting to CofE.
> 
> http://people.com/royals/meghan-markle-baptized-church-of-england-before-wedding-prince-harry/


FROM the BBC home page

Ms Markle, 36, a *Protestant, *will be baptised into the Church of England and confirmed before the wedding.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> FROM the BBC home page
> 
> Ms Markle, 36, a *Protestant, *will be baptised into the Church of England and confirmed before the wedding.


Well, if you believe that, you will believe anything. They are covering their backs because they don't want the public to know she's Catholic. There's no way do I believe her parents sent a Protestant to a private Roman Catholic girl's school. I'm sure Los Angeles has many private schools and they're not all Catholic. What she and the Royal family say and the truth is miles apart as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

What difference does it make if she's Catholic or not? It's not the 17th century. 

As for Catholic schools, I don't know about Los Angeles but in this country quite a lot of people send their children to Catholic schools because they have a reputation for a good education. My niece and nephew attended one with two Sikh children.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

picaresque said:


> Too old to fly.


 Could Harry not get his Dad to put it on a fast Frigate coming this way


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mirandashell said:


> What difference does it make if she's Catholic or not? It's not the 17th century.
> 
> As for Catholic schools, I don't know about Los Angeles but in this country quite a lot of people send their children to Catholic schools because they have a reputation for a good education. My niece and nephew attended one with two Sikh children.


It doesn't make any difference, not to me, however, the only reason Catholic schools today here in the UK accept people of other denominations is because the number of children born today are fewer than in the 50s and 60s and they have to fill the school to keep it open, otherwise, the government would stop giving funding.

Back when the Catholic schools were full of Catholic children, they would refuse to accept none Catholics. Private schools are not governed by the same need to fill places. They don't usually have as many places to begin with.

At the end of the day, I don't really care what religion she is; I just do not believe they are telling the truth. That's their prerogative. I'm simply expressing my opinion. I don't want to argue about it. It isn't the 17th century, it shouldn't matter, but I think they're lying so apparently, it does matter to them!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Well... you said they don't want the public to know. I don't think anyone much cares . None of it matters in the long run.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mirandashell said:


> Well... you think they are lying but without proof so.... none of it matters in the long run.


I agree, which is why I don't want to argue about it. I was only making light hearted observations, but as usual on this forum, we are not allowed to do that without someone taking it too serious.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Sacremist said:


> They are covering their backs because they don't want the public to know she's Catholic. There's no way do I believe her parents sent a Protestant to a private Roman Catholic girl's school. I'm sure Los Angeles has many private schools and they're not all Catholic. What she and the Royal family say and the truth is miles apart as far as I'm concerned.


That was light-hearted? I'd hate to see you being serious......


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mirandashell said:


> That was light-hearted? I'd hate to see you being serious......


Read the thread and you will see my original comments were intended to be light hearted, then people like you come along and we have to get serious, so yes my last few comments have been serious, but people like you forced it to go that way.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

'People like me'. You mean people who disagree with you? Fair enough. Now I know what I'm dealing with, I'll leave it there.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mirandashell said:


> 'People like me'. You mean people who disagree with you? Fair enough. Now I know what I'm dealing with, I'll leave it there.


Good, I will too, because I never wanted a disagreement over it in the first place. You clearly did.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


>


Don't be sad, there will be lots of nice things on the telly for you to watch I'm sure.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks , Im going to a panto this afternoon BEHIND YOU !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> a panto


In November? Really?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> In November? Really?


It's the new December dontcha know?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> In November? Really?


yes. It the annual British Airways Cabin Crew panto for local charities . The crew enjoyed it as much as the crowd. They have to do it before the professional Pantos use the theatres.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MilleD said:


> It's the new December dontcha know?


You'd think so, the amount of people around here who already have their decorations up. 

@kimthecat why the sad emoji?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> You'd think so, the amount of people around here who already have their decorations up.
> 
> @kimthecat why the sad emoji?


Just the arguing here. Anyways , I've cheered up now. hissing and booing at villains at the panto is highly enjoyable and its allowed.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Just the arguing here. Anyways , I've cheered up now. hissing and booing at villains at the panto is highly enjoyable and its allowed.


So... what we need is a Pet Forums panto? Zaros can be Widow Twankey.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Well, if you believe that, you will believe anything. They are covering their backs because they don't want the public to know she's Catholic. *There's no way do I believe her parents sent a Protestant to a private Roman Catholic girl's school.* I'm sure Los Angeles has many private schools and they're not all Catholic. What she and the Royal family say and the truth is miles apart as far as I'm concerned.


Why not, a few boys and girls I knew when I was at school went to Catholic schools they just didn't go to mass.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

picaresque said:


> So... what we need is a Pet Forums panto? Zaros can be Widow Twankey.


 heheh I was going to suggest Stockwellcat but he's awol . They could play the ugly sisters


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> heheh I was going to suggest Stockwellcat but he's awol . They could play the ugly sisters


I don't mind being half a horse but preferably not the arse end.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> heheh I was going to suggest Stockwellcat but he's awol . They could play the ugly sisters


I can stand in for Stocky as an Ugly Sister...
Oh..
But I am Catholic...
So now what?

Garfield could be Furry Godmother in Drag...
Scrip can run away with the slipper...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

picaresque said:


> I don't mind being half a horse but preferably not the arse end.


:Hilarious Ok I'll be the back end , that's us sorted then. No farting. mind !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I can stand in for Stocky as an Ugly Sister...
> Oh..
> But I am Catholic...
> So now what?
> ...


You're not ugly enough ! maybe you should be the Good Fairy .

I swear these two are Zaros and SWC :Happy


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Ok I'll be the back end , that's us sorted then. No farting. mind !


I'll try...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Why not, a few boys and girls I knew when I was at school went to Catholic schools they just didn't go to mass.


She did not attend a British government funded state school; it was a private church school. Private schools can afford to be selective and in my experience they are selective. The only reason why state funded Catholic schools allow other denominations is because they have to fill spaces. They don't really want them there, they just don't have much choice. I've had a lot of experience with private schools and I know how selective they can be. I also went to Catholic school and I've worked in Catholic schools. I know the mindset. Los Angeles is a city with a lot of high earners, I imagine there is an abundance of private schools to choose from, so I don't believe a school that can afford to be selective would accept a none Catholic, unless it was a crap school no one wanted to go to and I doubt that is the case or it would not survive as a private school.

Furthermore, in my experience, people who send their children to private schools are willing to travel for miles each day to get their children to school and back. They don't necessarily choose a school based on its close proximity to their home. They choose the school because of its reputation and as I said private schools survive because they offer children a good education. Since there is an abundance of high earners in Los Angeles, there is likely to be an abundance of good private schools regardless of whether they are church schools or not so it just does not make any sense to me that an alleged Presbyterian father and Protestant mother would choose a Catholic school for their daughter. I simply cannot believe that another none Catholic private school would not have provided their daughter with a good education.

People I've met who attend local state funded schools have in my experience chosen the school because it is close to home and not just because they think they will have a better education, besides which people who can't afford private schools have limited choices of school available to them, just as church schools have limited choices about who they accept.

I feel there is no comparison between what happens in a British state school and what happens in private schools.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> You're not ugly enough ! maybe you should be the Good Fairy .
> 
> I swear these two are Zaros and SWC :Happy
> 
> View attachment 334572


I was Gilda...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Wonder where they will have the hen and stag do


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Do American women do hen does?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> She did not attend a British government funded state school; it was a private church school. Private schools can afford to be selective and in my experience they are selective. The only reason why state funded Catholic schools allow other denominations is because they have to fill spaces. They don't really want them there, they just don't have much choice. I've had a lot of experience with private schools and I know how selective they can be. I also went to Catholic school and I've worked in Catholic schools. I know the mindset. Los Angeles is a city with a lot of high earners, I imagine there is an abundance of private schools to choose from, so I don't believe a school that can afford to be selective would accept a none Catholic, unless it was a crap school no one wanted to go to and I doubt that is the case or it would not survive as a private school.
> 
> Furthermore, in my experience, people who send their children to private schools are willing to travel for miles each day to get their children to school and back. They don't necessarily choose a school based on its close proximity to their home. They choose the school because of its reputation and as I said private schools survive because they offer children a good education. Since there is an abundance of high earners in Los Angeles, there is likely to be an abundance of good private schools regardless of whether they are church schools or not so it just does not make any sense to me that an alleged Presbyterian father and Protestant mother would choose a Catholic school for their daughter. I simply cannot believe that another none Catholic private school would not have provided their daughter with a good education.
> 
> ...


With all you have said where does it say she is a Catholic, nothing I've read or heard as said she is.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> With all you have said where does it say she is a Catholic, nothing I've read or heard as said she is.


Then read closer.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Then read closer.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

picaresque said:


> I don't mind being half a horse but preferably not the arse end.


In that case, you should quit whilst you're ahead.



picaresque said:


> So... what we need is a Pet Forums panto? Zaros can be Widow Twankey.


But Pet Forums often is a bloody pantomime...........cue next reader.....

I also see Wishy Washy has already paid a visit across four pages of General Chat this morning.

【实体公司】QQ /微信707091118办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部学历学位认证，使馆认证，归国人员证明，修改成绩单信封申请学校，提供录取通知书，在读证明，学位证书，毕业文凭。



kimthecat said:


> You're not ugly enough ! maybe you should be the Good Fairy .
> I swear these two are Zaros and SWC :Happy
> View attachment 334572


I certainly aren't the the character with two 'Chins'

And the first member to place a full stop after the letter 'T' of Twankey. will get reported.

Cue next reader.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> Do American women do hen does?


I'm sure they do.

They definitely have stags so I can't see the women missing out.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

If Meghan has been baptised a Roman Catholic she will not be baptised again, as only one baptism is permitted; rather, she will be admitted to the Church of England. However, if she has not been previously baptised she will be baptised and confirmed (adults rarely have just baptism) in one service.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I was Gilda...


 You're a shoe- in for the good fairy . Perfect 
If I may say it myself . I make a good casting director .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Do American women do hen does?


 I expect they do , they do everything going .


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I'm sure they do.
> 
> They definitely have stags so I can't see the women missing out.


Thinks it bachelorette over the pond isn't it lol xx


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I'm sure they do.
> 
> They definitely have stags so I can't see the women missing out.


Yeah, that's true. They must call it something else.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Yeah, that's true. They must call it something else.


Bachelorette party over there I think


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Meghans hit the ground running . Their first public engagement together today .
Im worried she might think WTF and call off the wedding .

https://www.standard.co.uk/stayingi...y-absolute-embarrassment-alison-a3707631.html
Alison Hammond is getting flack for shouting and calling her Megs .

.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Meghans hit the ground running . Their first public engagement together today .
> Im worried she might think WTF and call off the wedding .
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/stayingi...y-absolute-embarrassment-alison-a3707631.html
> ...


Lol I actually saw that, bit cringe but funny really. Pretty sure Harry has a sense of humour.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Lol I actually saw that, bit cringe but funny really. Pretty sure Harry has a sense of humour.


 I missed it but saw some on line . I love her and her enthusiasm !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First inane comment was from Eamonn "and there's Prince Harry in his winter scarf" eh? :Facepalm

Alison drives me nuts!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2017)

@Sacremist I'm afraid your assumptions about Catholic schools in the US are not quite accurate. 
My OH attended a Catholic Preparatory school much like the one Ms. Markle attended and the only requirement for admission was an entrance exam and personal essay. I perused the website of the school MM attended, and it appears that they have the same type of requirements.

As a generalization, in the US, Catholic preparatory schools are known for exceedingly high academic standards and people of all religions (and none) who can afford it are happy to send their children there for the academic preparation.

So it is very possible and not at all unlikely that a non-Catholic would attend a Catholic private preparatory school.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> Is it me or did Meghan look as if she is with child when she posed for the photo at the end of their announcement outside Kensington palace? X


 She tends to stand with her stomach pushed forward for some reason.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The date has been set and it's the 19th may . 

oh what !! Its the same day as the FA cup final


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Nah! That can't be right. Isn't William a football fan? He'll be having words.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

William's the President of the FA . Awkward!
I expect they'll do the wedding first and then he and harry will go to the match after


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> @Lurcherlad I hope they will be able to lead a bit more of a normal life than William and kate.
> I imagine Meghan is used to the attention of the media etc but I think perhaps they would be happier out of the limelight and settling in America. harry would have to get a job of course.


A job...you mean he doesn't have one now?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Hope they tell May where to go and invite Obama if they want to.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> Nah! That can't be right. Isn't William a football fan? He'll be having words.


Yes, I believe his a Aston Villa supporter.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm.... knowing the way Harry likes to break with tradition, he probably will invite Obama. I hope he does. The Orange One can stay home. In fact, it probably will be best if he does. Protests at a wedding are unseemly and not cricket.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Hmm.... knowing the way Harry likes to break with tradition, he probably will invite Obama. I hope he does. The Orange One can stay home. In fact, it probably will be best if he does. Protests at a wedding are unseemly and not cricket.


I read he didn't attend the traditional boxing day shoot with the other Hoorahs because Megan is a staunch animal rights activist.

She wants to be careful who she's crossing.

This year wit the Royals, next year with Diana.:Nailbiting


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I really, REALLY hope Megan can instil compassion for animals in him. She sounds lovely. And I hope Harry defies the government and invites Obama:Smuggrin


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Philippe Reines*‏Verified [email protected]*PhilippeReines*  5h5 hours ago

_Winston Churchill would blow a gasket to see how far his Empire has fallen, from facing down the greatest tyranny of the 20th Century 
to cowering before the most feeble tyrant in Human History._

*Government pleads with Prince Harry not to invite Barack Obama to his wedding*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5210122/prince-harry-meghan-markle-wedding-invite-donald-trump-obama/


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> *Philippe Reines*‏Verified [email protected]*PhilippeReines*  5h5 hours ago
> 
> _Winston Churchill would blow a gasket to see how far his Empire has fallen, from facing down the greatest tyranny of the 20th Century
> to cowering before the most feeble tyrant in Human History._
> ...


I don't like Obama either, yet my reasons for disliking the man aren't for really this thread. People should be allowed to invite who the hell they like to their wedding.

After all, it is the bride and groom's day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2017)

What happened to the sovereignty of Britain you just gained with the blue passport and all. Surely UK is independent enough now even for Harry to invite whom he wants to hos wedding? I mean he is not the PM or member of any political party. And to try not to upset the orange head is like not trying to upset a madman. Is this what UK stands for?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I don't like Obama either, yet my reasons for disliking the man aren't for really this thread. People should be allowed to invite who the hell they like to their wedding.
> 
> After all, it is the bride and groom's day.


I think I can imagine those reasons, I'm no a fan of his either Zaros x

Totally agree.

( trade deals come first though )

Do you think this is true? Could May actually force Harry to comply?:Wideyed:Jawdrop

















MrsZee said:


> What happened to the sovereignty of Britain you just gained with the blue passport and all. Surely UK is independent enough now even for Harry to invite whom he wants to hos wedding? I mean he is not the PM or member of any political party. And to try not to upset the orange head is like not trying to upset a madman. Is this what UK stands for?


This is what we've been reduced to - a country pandering to despots & tyrants. Well not in my name & if Harry has a spine not in his name either.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Zaros said:


> I don't like Obama either, yet my reasons for disliking the man aren't for really this thread. People should be allowed to invite who the hell they like to their wedding.
> 
> After all, it is the bride and groom's day.


I wonder why inviting Obama would be such a big deal anyway. Would May be saying the same if it was GW Bush I wonder?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

If it's not a state occasion then the Government can stick it where the sun don't shine. They have no say in it. 

Is any of this true, though?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

KittenKong said:


> I wonder why inviting Obama would be such a big deal anyway. Would May be saying the same if it was GW Bush I wonder?


 Because Trump hates Obama and is trying to undo everything Obama did in office.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I think I can imagine those reasons, I'm no a fan of his either Zaros x
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> ...



I've never been a supporter of the Royals, but there's actually something about Harry I quite like. He reminds me of someone.
If Queenie had anything about her, then she'd get her royal 4r53 off that throne of hers and stiffly reprimand those contemptibles who are ruining running her country, not to scupper her grandson's wedding the way they have the country.
Doesn't May have enough on her plate to contend with, without sticking that dagger like nose of hers into the very private affairs of others.



KittenKong said:


> I wonder why inviting Obama would be such a big deal anyway. Would May be saying the same if it was GW Bush I wonder?


As I've already said, I dislike Obama and couldn't really care less if he was invited or not. But if it means his official invitation invites scorn and scandal from the corridors of Westminster and that disturbing spectacle up in the White House, so be it.

As for Bush, I never got that bumbling fool at all, nor his sinister looking father, and very much doubt they'd want the American idiot mind ****ing the guests during both the ceremony and the reception.
Of course I could be wrong. It's all a matter of keeping up appearances with these obsequious creatures. It doesn't appear to matter who they're appearing with, saint or sinner, it matters more what privileges and favours can be gleaned from the occasion.

Occasions such as these are just a gathering of the clans. We never know what schemes they're conspiring together.:Meh


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> This is what we've been reduced to - a country pandering to despots & tyrants. Well not in my name & if Harry has a spine not in his name either.




If Harry invited Obama, I´d actually support the royals for the first time in my life. Come on Harry, what can they do to you, if you proved to be a man and invited someone you wanted to your own wedding.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I've never been a supporter of the Royals, but there's actually something about Harry I quite like. He reminds me of someone.
> If Queenie had anything about her, then she'd get her royal 4r53 off that throne of hers and stiffly reprimand those contemptibles who are ruining running her country, not to scupper her grandson's wedding the way they have the country.
> Doesn't May have enough on her plate to contend with, without sticking that dagger like nose of hers into the very private affairs of others.
> 
> ...


Dagger like nose:Hilarious I definitely agree about Queenie - its time one put ones royal foot down with ones joke of a government!



MrsZee said:


> If Harry invited Obama, I´d actually support the royals for the first time in my life. Come on Harry, what can they do to you, if you proved to be a man and invited someone you wanted to your own wedding.


Yes come on Harry, Invite Obama.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes, I believe his a Aston Villa supporter.


They're rubbish !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> They're rubbish !


I know they are, so is my team West Brom


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I know they are, so is my team West Brom


 They're going down . 

Not long to go now for the Wedding . The Daily mail on Saturday has gone OTT and had three weeks of Meghan in the TV guide


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> They're going down .


I know  and it's now they start to play well


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It's just been announced that prince William will be Harry's best man at the wedding 
.
http://metro.co.uk/2018/04/26/princ...lliam-best-man-wedding-meghan-markle-7499399/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> It's just been announced that prince William will be Harry's best man at the wedding
> .
> http://metro.co.uk/2018/04/26/princ...lliam-best-man-wedding-meghan-markle-7499399/


I would have been shocked if he had anyone else.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I would have been shocked if he had anyone else.


They're very close .

Has Meghan chose the bridesmaid/Matrons of Honour yet or is it a secret?

I think Princess Charlotte is a little too young .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I would have been shocked if he had anyone else.


I'd forgotten that Harry was William's best man . It would have been a bit rude if harry had chosen someone else.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

William's going to have a busy today, with a New Baby, a Wedding and the FA Cup Final.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> They're very close .
> 
> Has Meghan chose the bridesmaid/Matrons of Honour yet or is it a secret?
> 
> I think Princess Charlotte is a little too young .


Princess Charlotte was a bridesmaid/flower girl at her Aunt Pippa's wedding last year I think? I would be surprised if she doesn't get a role in Uncle Harry's wedding.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> Princess Charlotte was a bridesmaid/flower girl at her Aunt Pippa's wedding last year I think? I would be surprised if she doesn't get a role in Uncle Harry's wedding.


She'll be three in May . They grow up so quickly !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> It would have been a bit rude if harry had chosen someone else.


I understand he asked @Zaros first, but he declined the offer so it will most likely be Wills.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I understand he asked @Zaros first, but he declined the offer so it will most likely be Wills.


I was forced to decline...graciously I might add, because Wills, the wilful little bleeder, wrote to windsor city council asking if they could see their way into assisting him in devising a scheme that would secure his role as his brother's best man after he'd discovered I'd already accepted the high profile position.
The council, I was soon to learn, then demanded the police lend a few heavy hands by ensuring they removed all undesirables from the town centre of windsor itself by the morning of the big day.
These _'undesirables'_ were to include such people as those whose life choice was to sleep rough, beggars, scroungers, immigrant types, folks who shop at Poundstretcher, poor people in general, and them who use food banks.

And so it was with particular regard to _'scroungers'_ and _'immigrant types'_ that I wrote back to windsor council asking them if they were now contemplating another venue for the big occasion because much of the wedding party will also be banned from the town centre.

There's hope for me yet.

Or a tunnel in which my new car and I will come to a swift but controversial end.:Nailbiting


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Feel so sorry for Meghans Dad that he won’t be attending :-(


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Clairabella said:


> Feel so sorry for Meghans Dad that he won't be attending :-(


Its a shame . I feel sorry for her and her father .
perhaps they could have a break with tradition and her mother could walk her down the aisle!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Seems to be looking that way doesn’t it xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Its a shame . I feel sorry for her and her father .
> perhaps they could have a break with tradition and her mother could walk her down the aisle!


My Mum walked me down the aisle and that was back in 1984. My Dad died a few years earlier and I didn't feel close enough to any male relatives to ask them.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> perhaps they could have a break with tradition and her mother could walk her down the aisle!


Or, _or... _maybe the concept of giving the bride away could be done away with altogether as we're no longer considered property.

I do feel sorry for Meghan as her family situation seems to be pretty dysfunctional. Not easy to deal with toxic relatives at the best of times.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> My Mum walked me down the aisle and that was back in 1984. My Dad died a few years earlier and I didn't feel close enough to any male relatives to ask them.


When i got married, my dad was dead and i didn't ask my step dad as i felt that to do that would be trying to replace my Dad which i didn't want to do. Apparently that deeply hurt my step dad, but no-one mentioned that to me until about 15 years later.

Families really should communicate to each other better.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Its a shame . I feel sorry for her and her father .
> perhaps they could have a break with tradition and her mother could walk her down the aisle!


Looks like it will be Charles.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its a lovely day for a wedding . I wish them well and hope there are no hiccups or hitches!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m royal wedding ready


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Clairabella said:


> I'm royal wedding ready


Did you enjoy it ?
I really enjoyed . 
I thought Meghan looked beautiful but her dress a bit too plain.
Serena Williams seem to be the best dressed guest , she looked elegant and classy, I loved her dress .
Stand by me made me cry in a nice way .
The cello and harp music was beautiful .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm watching the highlights program on BBC 2. It's a lovely service and Meghan looks beautiful and they both look very happy together


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Did you enjoy it ?
> I really enjoyed .
> I thought Meghan looked beautiful but her dress a bit too plain.
> Serena Williams seem to be the best dressed guest , she looked elegant and classy, I loved her dress .
> ...


I got to be honest @kimthecat i would've said it exactly the same as you. She looked incredible and is a stunner and the dress was lovely but I did think plain too xx

The choir singing stand by me was amazing ❤

Glad it's out the way now though her family have been so vocal and it's seemed a bit dysfunctional but it's hard to know what is true and what isn't with the press. I felt so sorry for her mother, I think she looked very alone and like an outsider. Guess she was in many ways with her being the only family members there. Can't imagine a wedding being the only family there alone and Kate's family looked much more confident on her big day. They looked happy though and thats the main thing. Xx


----------

